# MBGFC "Ramble On"



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

What an awesome weekend it was to be back fishing billfish tournaments after the oil spill. I got a call last week from an old fishing buddy of mine Max Pace wanting me to deckhand for him on the 68ft Buddy Davis "Ramble On". Of course I jumped at the opportunity to get back in the cockpit. SO i get to the boat Friday about midday and start checking baits and rigging ballyhoo with circle hooks (boy do I think the new circle hook rule really sucks) sorry just my opion. I meet the boat owner and his crew and boy those guys are awesome what a fun crew to fish with. We leave out about 11:00 Friday night after the meeting and off to our destination of the Nakika. We arrive a little early and get everything ready for the day of trolling. We start pulling baits and sunrise and pull most of the morning with no activity so off south we go went till about 11:00 and had a good hit on the center rigger and the hooks come lose. The leader was scaffed pretty good so now were 0 for 1 on billfish. It wasn’t to much later were at the Deepwater Nautilus and get hit again on the center rigger and the fight begins. After about 20 minutes the blue comes up gray hounding and we now know what were dealing with. After a little over an hour and some close calls with anchor lines off the rig and one boat we get the fish boat side. She ended up being a 100inches so there was out first catch and release of the weekend, and first blue on the boat since David's owned it. The crew is feeling good now. We go the rest of the day with only 2 dolphins to show for it. We tried for tuna that night but no good and we got some sleep. Then Sunday roles around and it starts off slow. It was so slow we picked up and ran back north close to the Nakika. About 1130am we hook up on the center rigger again this time it’s a white marlin and he knocks the bait out of the clip then circles it a few times and finally hooks up. It was a short fight on an 80. We get him boat side and release him in 20 minutes. Now were 2 for 3 on billfish with a blue and white release. We continue trolling and at about 115pm we have a blue come through the baits and hit every rigger bait we have finally coming hook on the outside rigger and the fight is on. We fought the fish for about 45 minutes with him never jumping just staying about 20 feet below the surface. We get him behind the boat and he’s wore out but just want come the rest of the way to the transom. We go back and forth from side to side on the transom trying to get him closer to the transom to grab the leader. At one point I had the swivel and foot from my hand and he pulled just a little it off were I couldn't grab the leader. This went on for about 10 minutes and I guess he wore a hole in his mouth and made one more role and the hook pulled out. It was heart breaking. He was a borderline kill fish which I'm glad we didn't kill him because of the big fish weighed in already, but we sure could have used that one more release to make some money in the catch and release. We ended up in 6th place catch and release for the tournament and I think we won some money in the calcutta. We ended up 2 for 4 on billfish for the weekend. I would say after this weekend and the fish caught by everybody that the gulf is on fire right now. Here are a few Pictures from the trip.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Great fishing and incredible shots, too bad the last one got off..one foot closer and a short grab of the leader and it would of been a release, and three bills. Did you guys come in 6th on the C&R?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great ;ics, the water looked fantastic! I am in awe of the Ramble On everytime I see it!

Robert


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome report Lee.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Man it is sounding and looking like the gulf of 06' 07' out there boys. Great trip guys and thanks for the story and pics.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Blue water, blue fish, make that beer taste that much better! Congrats on the good team effort.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome pics. Look at that water. Way to go fellas.


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes we did finish 6th in C&R.


----------

